
Performance Improvements in .NET 5 - chadly
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/performance-improvements-in-net-5/
======
benaadams
Every version bringing huge performance improvements!

------
pitermarx
A bit quiet in here

~~~
mpalme
Perhaps people still reading the rather long blog article?

~~~
lostmsu
Yeah, there's so much good stuff I had to take it in a few visits.

